# Hello!



## CAnnie (Mar 14, 2008)

Well hello all you dear ones! I've come out of "peeping" from the shadows. I think it's so kind of you all to call me sweet peeper...but here I am...SvenskaFlickaMama! I didnt post right away...I was humbled at all of you wanting to welcome me...we have been so busy. As many of you heard, we had a house fire almost a year ago, and who would have thought it would take so long to put things back together. It seems like most of the contractors who put us on the list are getting to us about now! I'm looking forward to more peaceful times in the near future so I can sit and spin. Luckily, I have the most wonderful enabler and encourager right here close by! My SvenskaFlicka and our dear Philip! I'm looking forward to posting more, and even more...I'm looking forward to meeting some of you at Shepherds Harvest!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Welcome! We are glad you are here.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Welcome, welcome! You raised quite a gem, congratulations (and thank you!!) for doing such a great job.

I'm sorry to hear of your fire.

"But from the ashes..."


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

You did a great job with raising Kelsey. You should be so proud of that girl! :bowtie:

Welcome to the forum. 
I look forward to hearing about your sheep.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Welcome, welcome, welcome to the fold, sweet peeper!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi Mommy!!! *waves*


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, hello and welcome!!! We are all so glad you came out of peeping mode! :sing:

I will be there at Shepherd's Harvest and it will be made even better for that I get to meet you!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

:bouncy: We got you to come out! Welcome to The Fold dear woman! We love "our", "your" SvenskaFlicka. Those darn contractors. My neighbors house burned down just over a year ago and they are finally back into it. They rented a house for about a year. I can only imagine how dislocating and disruptive it would be to have your whole life go up into smoke. Yes, it is only stuff and you have the memories and you have your lives but still.....hopefully the peace will follow soon. I am so glad you decided to come out into the open. Now we need to work on getting Philip here 

As you know we love photos so please feel free to post pictures at will.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

YEE HAW!!!!! So thrilled to have you "on board" and joining us. I remember how stunned and saddened we all were at the news of your house fire.  I am so thankful that you have risen from the ashes! 

Now, about that daughter of yours...

well, let's just say that she has left us all in the dust with her amazing repertoire of fiber (and other) skills. And her appreciation for historical accuracy...wow. She got that from SOMEBODY! She is amazing and we all think she is just the cat's meow.

You are truly blessed with an amazing and accomplished and completely adorable daughter (and that Philip is a keeper, too!) :kiss:

Welcome and I can't wait to meet you at Shepherd's Harvest.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Welcome CAnnie. How COOL! 2 generations of HT in the same forum!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> YEE HAW!!!!! So thrilled to have you "on board" and joining us. I remember how stunned and saddened we all were at the news of your house fire.  I am so thankful that you have risen from the ashes!
> 
> Now, about that daughter of yours...
> 
> ...


Yeah... You know I got all that from SOMEBODY!

When I said at 12-13 that I wanted to knit a sweater, but first we had to get some sheep, guess who found Icelandic sheep?

Guess who suggested I should make a Civil War dress when I was 14? 

And who never thought I was absolutely crazy when I wanted to start my own business selling yarn? (And has also come to craft shows and other things with me?)

The answer to all that is my mom. :kiss:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome to the fold! Kelsey is really sweet, you did a great job!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Welcome! And I want to add my "agree" to all those saying what a great mom you obviously are; Kelsey is well loved around here. We look forward to getting to know you, too.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

COOL BEANS , 2 of ya !!!!!! Welcome, and Im looking forward to learning from you !!!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Howdy! Sorry about the fire. We also had a fire, but not as devastating as yours. Get comfortable, you&#8217;ll like it here.

Also, go into your profile and put in your location. It will appear in the upper right hand corner of all your posts.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Mom! Welcome!!


----------

